# Husqvarna Model 61 chain saw



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

Is this a good saw? A guy on CL has one for $75 but says it hasnt ran in a few years!!! I dont have a saw, but I am thinking of dropping $300-400 on a new husky at Lowes. Maybe i could get this as a backup, but not using it for a few years I am thinking of offering like $35, what do you think?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It looks beat to me, I would pass on that one and keep looking.

The parts I see _missing_ in the picture are going to add up $ fast...If the piston and cylinder are shot, well you are looking at $300+ just for those.

.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

No chain, no cover, no air filter, hasn't run in a while. I'd walk away, and I work for a husky dealer.


----------



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

lol, ok thanks. I think I will just get one at lowes


----------



## pwoller (Dec 12, 2010)

I agree with the above posts but I wouldnt buy a saw from lowes either. Get yourself a good used pro saw. It'll last longer and can be fixed easier.


----------



## billye1982 (Apr 25, 2011)

pwoller said:


> I agree with the above posts but I wouldnt buy a saw from lowes either. Get yourself a good used pro saw. It'll last longer and can be fixed easier.


Is a husky from lowes not really a husky?


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

billye1982 said:


> Is a husky from lowes not really a husky?


They're the same, but Lowes won't fix them, and the dealer will get to it after their customers are taken care of first. Moreso on warranty repairs.


----------

